# newbie



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

hello everyone im due to start Down Regging on 29th march anyone out there have any info  on down regging,what it makes you feel like,please remind me.  to you all
thanks loads


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Are you on your 5th go?  did you not down regulate before ? Im a newbie to so im not understanding why you wouldnt have D/R on the other cycles

Take care,

Bendybird.xx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

bendybird,
I done ivf many,many years ago somethink like 6-7yrs ago and cant remember how the drugs make you feel   apart from very  moody and tearfull.

Im trying to get my head around things again.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

ohh right!

Sorry, i get confused about it all still as this is all new to me.  Hopefully one of the other ladies will be able to give you some info. 

Best of luck to you.
Bendybird.


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

theres no need to be sorry ,sometime this  is all confusing  tons of    

goodluck with your treatment.
teardrop
xxxx


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi teardrop
when i was dr i had a few symptoms such as headaches and mood swings but i suppose everyone is different,hope this cycle will be the one for you sending you lots of luck lisaxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

lisa,

im glad to no the symptom vary from each person though,thanks lisa    where are you at in your treatment?

tons of   to you.

love 
teardrop
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi teardrop

Welcome to FF 

I'm afraid I can't help regards side effects etc as not had ivf before...however, just wanted to say that we start our first ivf cycle in 2 weeks and I too will start DR on 29th March (cd21) & will be sniffing Syneral...so looks like we're cycling together.

Wishing you loads of luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## lisawill (Feb 25, 2005)

hi teardrop
im not a good responder so im on short protocol i start my stimms tonight, as well as steriods (i can not shut bathroom cabinet because of all the drugs,lol),so im really scared of it not working,i have got my ist scan this mon,hopefully the nurse said they should start and see follies growing,by the way this is my third attempt at trying to respond to drugs twice on long protocol,now on short so hoping it works i find myself talking to myself around the house saying please let it work this time let me get enough just so i can get to the ec stage(CRAZY I KNOW)     
speak soon lisaxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

Lisa,
Thanks for the welcome,goodluck with your simms tonight.Im just waiting for my drugs to come there should be here on tuesday. 
Theres so much to take in with the treatment,ive had ivf before but ait was 6-7 yrs ago and ive got a bit rusty so much has changed.
Goodluck on mo at your scan  tons of    my fingers will be crossed for you.Let me no how you get on.

luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

Natasha,
Thankyou for your welcome this site is great 
Oooh we could be cycle buddies   its goodto have someone starting same time as myself.
My drugs for treatment will be here on tuesday.  
Goodluck with your treatment lisa,keep me posted on how your getting on.

 to you to.
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again cycle buddy 

Yep, it will be good to cycle with someone - this is my first so not sure what to expect...excited, scared and impatient to start !

Although we're having private treatment we managed to get the drugs funded on nhs - I picked them up the other week so now we have a fridge deplete of alcohol but full of drugs !!! 

Wishing you lots of luck   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

again Hi natasha,
Im sure you`ll be just fine once you get started   
where did you get the sticky vibes smily from?im just getting to grips with all the message things.
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

charter members have an extra smilies    

you can become a charter member by making a donation to the website...there's details on the homepage 

take care
Natasha


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

ok thanks i`ll take a look,
keep me posted on how you get on with your treatment.
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------

